

PHP-Queue - A unified front-end for different queuing backends. - coderkungfu
https://github.com/miccheng/php-queue

======
arooaroo
"Job Queue is Backend agnostic"

This may be slightly tangental and I really don't want to come across as a
troll but 'agnostic' in its absolute loosest terms could be defined as
'unknowable' (although it specifically relates to whether the existence of a
higher-being/god-figure is provable or not).

I don't know techies have latched on to this word when it's totally unrelated;
words like 'independent' or 'neutral' already existed and do actually mean
what the techies want it to mean!

I know language evolves - trust me, I'm a computational linguist who used to
work for Longman Dictionaries - but if people started using 'mangler' as a
synonym 'compiler' nerds would, quite rightly, wonder wtf is going on!

Other than that, keep up the good work :)

~~~
coderkungfu
Ha ha... guess i picked up that "lingo" in my past life as a proposal writer
for govt funding (read: BS generator). But thanks for the tip. I'll steer
clear of that term in the future. :D

------
laravelphp
Awesome! Thanks for putting it on Composer :)

------
benben772009
very cool & useful

~~~
coderkungfu
Thanks!

